# Dennis Wolf, Branch Warren Eye 2009 Arnold Classic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Two Huge Names to Grace the Columbus, Ohio Stage By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag One had to sit out because of an injury, the other finished a disappointing fourth. Two names that were being thrown around liberally before the most recent Mr. Olympia contest was Branch Warren and Dennis Wolf, and it wonâ??????t be long [...]

*Read More...*


----------

